# O'level equivalance- Urgent help required



## Blobber (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, I completed my O' level with biology, physics, chemistry, urdu, english, islamiat and pakistan studies. I did not give Mathematics as I was told that it is not required for medical universities. Now, i have to get my equivalence made and i do not know whether it requires mathematics or not. I have given the papers in pakistan though, and im a local. Please help, do I have to give mathematics? 
Also, If it is required, how easy is Edexcel instead of Cambridge?

Thankyou in advance.

#confused #sad


----------



## spesterfield (Oct 28, 2010)

From my understanding, most medical schools recommend if not require at least 1 year of Calculus, some prefer Statistics. You really just need to either look at the school's website which will usually tell you the pre-requisites they require ... if you can't or if by some rare chance it doesn't have it, then just contact them to see. The mathematics classes I am taking are: College Algebra, Statistics, PreCalculus, Calculus I, Calculus II.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

in o levels, mathematics is a required subject for pre-medical.
in a levels, the only required subjects are physics, chemistry, biology

so basically you need to give the o'level mathematics exam (do confirm though)

and from what I know, I believe cambridge is either easier or equally as difficult as edexcel..
good luck...

btw, if you give the cambridge math paper, i have one advice for you that my teacher gave us (which, if you follow, you'll get a guaranteed A* ) : do the specimen end-of-year papers given at the end of the *oxford mathematics syllabus d book 4* textbook and workbook both. There are a total of 8 papers. 
3 in the text book, 5 in the workbook. if you cover all the difficult questions given in the 5 specimen papers in the workbook 4, you'll be able to solve the whole paper and get above 95% marks without difficulty, trust me.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

reference for above is: IBCC Equivalence Formula ? Keynesian Institute of Management & Sciences Keynesian Institute of Management & Sciences
contains the current ibcc equivalence information. the official ibcc website is not working for some reason :O


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

Blobber said:


> Hello, I completed my O' level with biology, physics, chemistry, urdu, english, islamiat and pakistan studies. I did not give Mathematics as I was told that it is not required for medical universities. Now, i have to get my equivalence made and i do not know whether it requires mathematics or not. I have given the papers in pakistan though, and im a local. Please help, do I have to give mathematics?
> Also, If it is required, how easy is Edexcel instead of Cambridge?
> 
> Thankyou in advance.
> ...


well u have made a blunder by not giving maths as it is the basic requirement for med to have studied secondary level maths...and ibcc will not make your equivalence with 7 subjects and because maths is compulsory....so give it in time...


and the person who told you that maths is not required at olevels is wrong and misguiding you...even a school makes you give maths i guess you have given private exams....but you will not get an equivalence until you give maths....its not required at alevels....



spesterfield said:


> From my understanding, most medical schools recommend if not require at least 1 year of Calculus, some prefer Statistics. You really just need to either look at the school's website which will usually tell you the pre-requisites they require ... if you can't or if by some rare chance it doesn't have it, then just contact them to see. The mathematics classes I am taking are: College Algebra, Statistics, PreCalculus, Calculus I, Calculus II.


well this does not apply to Pakistan....and there is no such requirement


----------



## Manzar7 (Sep 12, 2010)

dude relax, as you've been told, ibcc DOES take maths into account for O levels and not for A levels, it is one of the 8 subjects that are counted in O levels. and the most important thing is that the weightage of o level is 10%, so it wont matter all that much given you do well in a levels and your entrance test. good luck!


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

Manzar7 said:


> dude relax, as you've been told, ibcc DOES take maths into account for O levels and not for A levels, it is one of the 8 subjects that are counted in O levels. and the most important thing is that the weightage of o level is 10%, so it wont matter all that much given you do well in a levels and your entrance test. good luck!


yea it is 10% but alevels has alot of weightage and all 8 olevel subjects are taken into account plus 3 alevel subjects for fsc equivalence so one subject can make him waste alot of his time....


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Salman Habib said:


> yea it is 10% but alevels has alot of weightage and all 8 olevel subjects are taken into account plus 3 alevel subjects for fsc equivalence so one subject can make him waste alot of his time....


yeah thats correct olevel grades are also taken into account in alevel equivalence so it will make a difference



Manzar7 said:


> dude relax, as you've been told, ibcc DOES take maths into account for O levels and not for A levels, it is one of the 8 subjects that are counted in O levels. and the most important thing is that the weightage of o level is 10%, so it wont matter all that much given you do well in a levels and your entrance test. good luck!


i dont know if your right or wrong about the ibcc thing but your definitely wrong about the weightage thing which doesnt matter! believe be from what i have experienced is that you should put your full effort in even getting 0.1% more marks as it effects alot in getting admission specially in medicine dropping a whole subject is too much


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

Blobber said:


> Hello, I completed my O' level with biology, physics, chemistry, urdu, english, islamiat and pakistan studies. I did not give Mathematics as I was told that it is not required for medical universities. Now, i have to get my equivalence made and i do not know whether it requires mathematics or not. I have given the papers in pakistan though, and im a local. Please help, do I have to give mathematics?
> Also, If it is required, how easy is Edexcel instead of Cambridge?
> 
> Thankyou in advance.
> ...


and edexcel is way difficult than cambridge due to its advanced and upto date course......


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Salman Habib said:


> and edexcel is way difficult than cambridge due to its advanced and upto date course......


yeah ill agree to that also!


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> in o levels, mathematics is a required subject for pre-medical.
> in a levels, the only required subjects are physics, chemistry, biology
> 
> so basically you need to give the o'level mathematics exam (do confirm though)
> ...


this is why edexcel is difficult u have answered the question as in edexcel ul have done all the pastpaers but one still doesnt get confirm A's as the pattern is never repeated....


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> in o levels, mathematics is a required subject for pre-medical.
> in a levels, the only required subjects are physics, chemistry, biology
> 
> so basically you need to give the o'level mathematics exam (do confirm though)
> ...


as you can see cambridge seems alot easier!! i worked alot harder then this to get an A in edexcel it wasnt this easy


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

im an o level n A level sci student...n frm wt i knw for ur equalvince for pre-med i dnt thnk u need maths in o level...cuz for da equvilance dey will take bio or math either 1 in wich u gt da beter grade and den chem phy eng and either 1 frm isl,pak.s or urdu da sub outa dese 3 in wich u gt had higest grade is considered so in total 5 sub r taken for ur metric eqvilance...bt if u still have a doubt call da ibcc ppl


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

MADEHA said:


> im an o level n A level sci student...n frm wt i knw for ur equalvince for pre-med i dnt thnk u need maths in o level...cuz for da equvilance dey will take bio or math either 1 in wich u gt da beter grade and den chem phy eng and either 1 frm isl,pak.s or urdu da sub outa dese 3 in wich u gt had higest grade is considered so in total 5 sub r taken for ur metric eqvilance...bt if u still have a doubt call da ibcc ppl


Unbelievable.

1. http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html

2. http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1219-updated-posting-shorthand-not-allowed.html


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

MADEHA said:


> im an o level n A level sci student...n frm wt i knw for ur equalvince for pre-med i dnt thnk u need maths in o level...cuz for da equvilance dey will take bio or math either 1 in wich u gt da beter grade and den chem phy eng and either 1 frm isl,pak.s or urdu da sub outa dese 3 in wich u gt had higest grade is considered so in total 5 sub r taken for ur metric eqvilance...bt if u still have a doubt call da ibcc ppl


i guess u dont know a thing about equivalence....for metric they take all the 8 subjects thats what they really do and for fsc they take all 8 olevel subjects and 3 Alevel phys bio and chem...in alevels maths is not needed but in olevels it is compulsory....guys please correct your information and stop misguiding people.....


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

well no offense but i have done a great amount of search on the conversion formula as i myself was a A level student,i jus finished my A level this year. wat i said was wriiten on the ibcc site.i havent made up anything
try this Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad if this is not working like this then try by step by step
1. type IBCC pakistan or Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad.
2. goes to Equivalence 
3. Now you can see formula which will be like this
A. Equivalence of O-level Grades 
The equivalence of O-level and A-level qualifications is determined through criteria as marks for each subject are taken to be 100. 
For conversion of marks (before academic year 2006), five subjects are taken at O level, Where in English as compulsory subject, three elective subjects and one subject with best grade are taken. These 5 subjects carry 500 marks, which are equated to the marks of 8 subjects at Matric level, carrying 850 marks. The total which is out of 500, is then used to calculate the percentage (marks) as per given below example. 
Suppose, a student has earned following grades in O-level.
Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade
English A Physics B Chemistry C Mathematics C
Pak.Studies B Islamiat B Urdu D Biology C
4. Computing marks equivalent to Matriculation.
S.# Subject Grade Total Marks Remarks
Marks obtained
1. English A 100 85 -
2. Physics B 100 75 -
3. Chemistry C 100 65 -
4. Mathematics C 100 65 Better than Biology grade.
5. Pak Studies B 100 75 Better of all excluding above 
4 subjects.
Total: 500 365
5. The equivalent marks in Matriculation (out of 850) are then calculated
as,365?500 x 850= 620.5 say 621/850 marks.
b. Equivalence of A-level Grades 
The marks equivalent to A-level are computed using the above stated total marks (out of 500) 'O' level. Add to these, the marks for the three subjects of A-level (science group) using the above table. Thus the total obtained against 800 is then used to work out percentage marks for Intermediate as per given below example.
(i) Suppose grades of the above mentioned student in A-level are:

Subject Grade Subject Grade Subject Grade 
Chemistry C Physics B Mathematics A
(ii) Computing marks of A level equivalent to Intermediate:
S.# Subject Grade Total-Marks Marks-obtained
O-level Marks -- 500 365
1. Chemistry C 100 65
2. Physics B 100 75
3. Mathematics A 100 85
Total: 800 590
(iii) The equivalent marks in Intermediate (out of 1100) are then calculated as, 590?800x1100=811/1100. Where as in case of Arts/Humanities group 2 subject at 'A' level are taken for calculating against marks of 5 subjects of 'O' plus 2 subjects of 'A' levels into 1100 and divided by 700 OR 365+160= 525x1100 = 825/1100.
In case of Internal Examination System, e.g USA and Germany, there will be a deduction of 20% marks from the total marks calculated as above at SSC and HSSC levels.
I hope it will help.also i have read dis same procedure on this forum and it was added by some member


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

this is outdated stuff the olevel equivalence is out of 900 now and i myself have made these equivalences and have seen others aswell this is not the method....now they take all 8 subjects and take out marks out of 900 and for alevel equivalence they take 8 olevel subjects and 3 alevel and the equivalence is out of 1100........this is the method if u have made it this year because i also made them this year.....a total of 8 subjects are definitely needed at olevels and maths is compulsory everywhere....and maths is always required at secondary level....the pre med equivalence you are talking about is of alevels....it olny a sciences equivalence for olevels and basic subjects are needed....


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

well i dont know about being outdated but i just got my A level equvilance and if i follow this procedure my converted marks of both O and A level are same as the ones ibcc made.Also my friends equvilated marks from the ibcc and the marks calculated this way are exact. I shared my own experience but as i said the best thing is to call IBCC and ask weither you have to give to #confused maths or not


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

and also let me state that the marks converted marks of O level are from 900 for us.if u r an O level or A level student calculate your marks this way ur marks will be the same as IBCC and i just my equvilance on september 2010.Anyhow i wont declare that im right but till nw this formula worked to be correct for me and my friends


----------



## Salman Habib (Oct 5, 2010)

MADEHA said:


> and also let me state that the marks converted marks of O level are from 900 for us.if u r an O level or A level student calculate your marks this way ur marks will be the same as IBCC and i just my equvilance on september 2010.Anyhow i wont declare that im right but till nw this formula worked to be correct for me and my friends


yea the best way is to call ibcc but me and my friends also got the same marks as ibcc and they told me the procedure themselves so cant say anything and yea the total marks are 900 for us as i stated above......


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

MADEHA said:


> A. Equivalence of O-level Grades
> The equivalence of O-level and A-level qualifications is determined through criteria as marks for each subject are taken to be 100.
> For conversion of marks* (before academic year 2006),* five subjects are taken at O level, Where in English as compulsory subject, three elective subjects and one subject with best grade are taken. These 5 subjects carry 500 marks, which are equated to the marks of 8 subjects at Matric level, carrying 850 marks. The total which is out of 500, is then used to calculate the percentage (marks) as per given below example.


isn't it very clearly written that this formula worked only till before 2006 ?
From my time on i.e year 2007: the new formula works. in which 8 subjects of olevel including maths have been made compulsory.

Madeha: you and your friends must have completed your _*olevel*_ in or before 2006, if the above formula really does apply to your equivalence as you say.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

better should call in ibcc office. Madeha is right this formula apply to many students. some thing is strange#confused#sad #angry #frown #shocked #eek #growl


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

it was only applied till 2006. Madeha must have got her *olevel* equivalence (not alevel equivalence) made in or before year 2006.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I was talking about o level because you were talking about it.

Madeha: you and your friends must have completed your _*olevel*_ in or before 2006, if the above formula really does apply to your equivalence as you say.[/quote]

you are right about A level


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to interupt bt Madeha in her last post she got her eqvilance in Sep 2010. I do know whats wrong or right But i jus finished my A level in june 2010 and if i follow the formula which Madeha shared it totally justifies and matches the marks i got from the IBCC. I think formula goes for both O level and A level because it just did me now


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

ok whatever


----------



## Salman_Khaliq (Dec 30, 2010)

what was the moral of the story guys?? Did anyone found out the exact formula that's gonna work now onwards..
It'll be helpful to know as I'm planning to do my A-level for Biology, Physics and Chemistry..

One more thing, I did SSC (Matric from Federal Board, Pakistani system), how would IBCC calculate my equivalence? Because in my case, half is SSC (which doesn't need any equivalence i guess) and half is A-level (only 3 subjects)..how'll they calculate equivalence for only 3 subjects?

please shed some light..Many thanks


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

obtained marks in o and alevel divided by what ?? 850 or 900 ??

- - - Updated - - -

olevel plus alevel numbers dvided by what?


----------

